# Someone is using my Wireless Router Guest Network?



## ADI8893 (May 2, 2015)

My Wireless Router has a Guest Network, and when computers connect to the Guest Network and use my internet, 
How can I know if someone is using my Wireless Router's Guest Network?How can i monitor them like mac address,ip address , and other info also.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

Which router are you using and are you able to access its settings page via browser?


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2015)

ADI8893 said:


> My Wireless Router has a Guest Network, and when computers connect to the Guest Network and use my internet,
> How can I know if someone is using my Wireless Router's Guest Network?How can i monitor them like mac address,ip address , and other info also.


Do you want to keep the guest mode on? Its possible to monitor users and block them using mac filtering. I'd rather turn the guest mode off, if someone connects and does something unethical the police will arrest you, no questions asked.


----------



## ADI8893 (May 2, 2015)

yes i will keep it on. but monitoring and blocking them will require to log in to my router again and again. i just want to monitor who is connected to my guest network as well as with my private network also.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Which router are you using and are you able to access its settings page via browser?



well i am using NETEGEAR JNR1010. AND Yes i am able to access it .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2015)

I think you can monitor the connections and bandwidth using Networx if your router supports SNMP.
There was a utility called wireshark IIRC for packet sniffing in network.


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2015)

ADI8893 said:


> yes i will keep it on. but monitoring and blocking them will require to log in to my router again and again. i just want to monitor who is connected to my guest network as well as with my private network also.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Do you need continuous monitoring? Then get this app if you have an android phone: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dragonflow

From desktop, you have to login to router then click attached devices.

In any case you have to login to the router to see the list of devices.


----------

